# Brag on Riley!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Alright so most of you know Riley is my problem dog. He's the barker I haven't been able to break the habit of barking at everything. He's the one who will bark for 5-10 minutes after someone gets here. He's not aggressive. He's not fearful. He's just difficult. 

Anyway, I ordered pizza for the kids. Pizza guy gets here and rings the bell. Riley does his usual OMG SOMEONE IS HERE barking thing and body slams the door hackles up. Shasta checked, saw no threat and went back to her kong. Riley stayed with me at the door. I told him to backup and sit-stay. HE ACTUALLY LISTENED AND HELD THE STAY!!! He's 7 years old and has always had trouble with stays when he's worked up. He generally will stay IN the spot but he fidgets and wont hold the body position. 

The door was wide up and he held his sit-stay the whole time I was getting the pizza and paying for it. The pizza guy had to come back because my cheesy bread got left behind. So Riley got to show off his good behavior not once but twice! Pretty proud of my pain in the butt.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah for Riley!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG I have to wait until MY problem child Jasira is 7 years old before SHE listens? LOL She has the absolute worst car manners of any dog I've ever seen. I take her for her run in the morning and she used to bark at the cars going by, bark at the parked cars and jump all over front to back front to back. I worked with my friend , who've I've mentioned before, a profession dog trainer, and I latch her in the back seat and with a spray bottle have got the barking and whining down to a minimum. It's bearable. And she was always better, after her run then before. Well, yesturday I was completely suprised that after her run, she was barking and carrying on until I realized,since it was raining, I had the windshield wipers on. She went nuts. Anyone hear of anything so silly?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> OMG I have to wait until MY problem child Jasira is 7 years old before SHE listens? LOL She has the absolute worst car manners of any dog I've ever seen. I take her for her run in the morning and she used to bark at the cars going by, bark at the parked cars and jump all over front to back front to back. I worked with my friend , who've I've mentioned before, a profession dog trainer, and I latch her in the back seat and with a spray bottle have got the barking and whining down to a minimum. It's bearable. And she was always better, after her run then before. Well, yesturday I was completely suprised that after her run, she was barking and carrying on until I realized,since it was raining, I had the windshield wipers on. She went nuts. Anyone hear of anything so silly?


LOL Riley's problem is we lived with my inlaws off and on a couple times and they just let the dogs do and behave however no matter what I said. he's always been kinda jumpy in the car and he was surrendered as a puppy because he had a barking problem (they wanted an outside dog and he didnt wanna be outside). He's always been slightly high on the reactive side of things too. Its taken me until recently to get him back under some kind of control behavior wise but i still cant trust him around other dogs OUTSIDE the house. inside he's fine with them. as for the wiper blades.... some dogs just go crazy over them. I dunno. there's a video on youtube of a shepherd going after the wipers on a mail truck. The mailman knew the dog and was playing with him but dog does that with wiper blades. you'd be surprised at some of the things that "set" dogs off like crazies. lol. You could try to desensitize her to them.... good luck with that one! haha. My husband also never really enforces proper behaviors so when he's gone, I take full advantage of enforcing certain behaviors.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great job, Riley!   I bet you were so proud of him.

P.S. I bet the pizza delivery guy was happy Riley did so well too.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Great job, Riley!   I bet you were so proud of him.
> 
> P.S. I bet the pizza delivery guy was happy Riley did so well too.


 
I was actually pretty surprised. He did everything right. He didnt look at him at all. He ignored him which I think is actually WHY Riley did so well. The delivery was very calm and relaxed, no quick movements, kept his body angled so he wasnt directly facing Riley. He knew they were shepherds too. I didnt get that "what kinda dog?" question all the others have asked. I was pretty impressed. Riley did pretty freaking awesome for the situation though given how he normally behaves


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aw, good job, Riley!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is awesome!!!! Congratulations!


----------

